# Stihl KM110R clutch bolt torque



## gmcman (Oct 19, 2020)

Looking for the torque spec for these two bolts, thanks.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Tighten it down with 12Nm.


----------



## gmcman (Nov 1, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply, thanks for the info.


----------

